# Elton's 3D Art thread



## Elton Robb (Feb 28, 2009)

Not to compete with my good friend Storn, but I thought I'd put some of my 3D art up.

First up is a Warlord from 4e.  







All artwork on this thread is protected by the Creative Commons -- Non-Comercial -- Share Alike license (Creative Commons Attribution-Noncommercial-Share Alike 3.0 United States).


----------



## Desert Hare (Feb 28, 2009)

It's very good, but not realistic.

A sword that big and wide would definitely need two hands to hold it, or it would easily throw the wielder off balance.


----------



## Elton Robb (Feb 28, 2009)

That was the point.  I made the image to lampoon 30th level 4e characters.  After this render is done, I'm planning to have this guy meet a girl with . . . a Bazooka.


----------



## Elton Robb (Mar 1, 2009)

Bazooka Girl!


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Mar 4, 2009)

That armour set, from DAZ3D is damned good, actually, just the stupid sword ruins it!! Damn anime influences 

do you want constructive cricism to help improve your art, or are you happy as is?


----------

